# My new beast



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Is almost done here are some pics.. 8ft long, 4ft deep, 4ft tall.. Also wanna thank Jon for showing me the video of where most of our frogs are from and that inspired the bridge in this enclosure,lol..


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Very cool vivarium and the bridge is awesome!! Who are the future frog occupants?


----------



## Psybahchick (Jun 15, 2014)

Awesome idea with the bridge! Can't wait to see the finished product. Very cool.


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

My Azureus frogs new home..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Just seeded it with some springtails, and purple, grey, and, white isos..


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

Now that's just silly, it's far too big. I think you should give it to me haha 

Will be following this


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

One more shot with flash and the last branch in on the floor..


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

I, like everyone else, am really digging the foot bridge lol awesome idea! post pictures completed with frogs using that thing asap please!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

They are in there new home.. Finally..


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

That bridge is way too cool haha. Awesome work!


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks.. The bridge totally takes away from the waterfall though,lol..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Azureus Seems to like the new enclosure they are out all the time..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Can I use these type of leaves.. I now have 3 50 gallons bags full.. I live next to an area the is pesticide free and only collected the largest from the top of the pile..


----------



## tgoff0112 (Apr 28, 2013)

Those are maple leaves. They will degrade quite quickly. I would try to find some oak or magnolia leaves.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

They are not bad to use, but they will degrade quickly. Live oak and magnolia leaves are a much better options as they will not have to be replaced for a long time. If you need leaf litter immediately, go ahead and use these, but realize you will have to add more leaves in the near future.

John


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks, I have tons of these leaves.. Not worried about replacing ant time soon.. I have almost 150 gallons of these leaves.. Even if they only lasted a week Id be good for months, lol.. Just wanted to make sure these wouldn't have an adverse affect on my Azureus frogs or the water in their enclosure..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

I boiled then baked these.. The leaves are still pretty thick and firm for now.. I think replacing the leaf litter often would be beneficial to the micro fauna anyway..


----------



## SDK (Aug 11, 2014)

Bob1000 said:


> Thanks, I have tons of these leaves..


Almost November in NY. I bet you do 

Beautiful viv you have there.


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

The extra leaf litter just ensured that I won't be able to see the frawgs,lol..


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Very nice!

Could use some more plants.


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

I think Im just going to let them grow in.. I only want a couple types of plants in the enclosure..


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Looks good Tobin. If you ever need cuttings, let me know.


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

As crazy and impractical as it may seem, ever since I got this beautiful plant from Julio I only want this and a few others in both of my enclosures.. It does grow very big leaves but my 180 and my 1000 gallon enclosures are still in need of more growing time.. Im in love, lol.. The deep red stems that become more and more red as it gets to the full leaf size is just amazing to me..


----------



## harrisbt (Feb 19, 2013)

Those are not maple leaves -- they are sycamore leaves. Easiest way to tell: sycamore trees have bark that flakes off on mature trees (and puffy seed balls).


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

They are holding up well in the enclosure..


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I like the idea of minimal plant species. I do that in my tanks as well. 
I was more recommending adding more of what you already have so the tank fills in a little quicker.


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Some of the plants in "The Beast".. I got tired of waiting for my 180 gallon to produce enough of the 3 or 4 species of plants I only want so I filled it up a little with some of my other plants I like..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Some more fillers for the time being..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Some more of the temp fillers for The Beast while I wait for the 180 to produce enough of the species of plants I want to dominate both of these 2 enclosures..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Temporary filler plants and not even covering half of the beast 8ft long, 4.5ft deep, 5ft tall.. With canopy and stand totaling out at 8.5ft tall..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Temporary filler plant in the beast.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Waiting to see pics of the azureus walking on the bridge...


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

The yarn I used for the bridge rotted out so I replaced it with a synthetic yarn and coated it with silicone 1. The non toxic silicone.. I have replaced the azureus with Vanessa' tincs ..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

SMenigoz said:


> Waiting to see pics of the azureus walking on the bridge...


All of the pics of took of the frogs on the bridge were with my phone, but this one is decent.. They scale the 5ft walls daily and walk across the branches all the time.. I have seen them on every inch of the enclosure daily.. There are about 10 of these Vanessa' ranging from 1/2in to full grown in "The Beast"..


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

That thing is huge! How about a current FTS?


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Full enclosure shots..


----------



## VAnative (Jan 4, 2015)

I assume there are no more frogs in here.


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

VAnative said:


> I assume there are no more frogs in here.


About 10 Vanessa' in this enclosure..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

The new frogs in "The Beast" Vanessa' tincs.. About 10 maybe more I forgot.. Also wondering where these centipedes came from.. I pic them out as soon as I see them.. I have even seem them breeding and laying eggs which I burned off the branch I saw the eggs on..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Terrestrial,,,,,,,, I don't know.. Give these frogs a 5ft wall to climb with something to walk across once they are there and they are doing it every day..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

The branch in the middle of the enclosure has a small bromeliad, an orchid and a cutting from Idris.. Kinda crowded on the tip,lol..


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

Was that a snake that I saw up top?


----------



## Lake (Jan 31, 2015)

centipedes can bite like spiders so I would take them out... I got bit on the hand by one kind that was about 2 inches and my whole arm started hurting..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Wusserton said:


> Was that a snake that I saw up top?


Yes A green tree python.. Thats been living with my frogs from the beginning.. They have a symbiotic relationship.. If a bug crawls on the snake they are usually there to snatch it up.. They sit on the snake all the time..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Lake said:


> centipedes can bite like spiders so I would take them out... I got bit on the hand by one kind that was about 2 inches and my whole arm started hurting..


There seems to be a bunch of them. I pic out at least 2 a week that I see..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Just realized I don't have full enclosure shot..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Some pics of my Vanessa Tincs in the Beast.. Every time I clean the glass they get on the clean glass and walk all over it.. Mind you this is about 4ft in the air.. As if they were saying "Put it on the glass its clean"...


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

My Vanessa Tincs.. I have about 10.. Maybe more, I forgot..


----------



## ReptileStation (Dec 8, 2010)

Awesome setup.


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Haven't fed in 3.5 months.. Don't know if this is a problem or not.. It appears my composting the kids snacks, bananas,strawberries, peaches, apples, and the occasional lemon keeps the flies happy.. The frogs are all nice and fat.. I also throw in once a month about half teaspoon of dwarf white, purple isos, and springtails which keep any mold from happening..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

My Vanessas' tincs..


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 31, 2015)

Bob1000 said:


> Haven't fed in 3.5 months.. Don't know if this is a problem or not.. It appears my composting the kids snacks, bananas,strawberries, peaches, apples, and the occasional lemon keeps the flies happy.. The frogs are all nice and fat.. I also throw in once a month about half teaspoon of dwarf white, purple isos, and springtails which keep any mold from happening..


What about supplements? That's the only problem that I could see. Could they get them naturally somehow or no?


----------



## RabidSimian (Sep 25, 2015)

Those aren't centipedes. They are a small millipede that shouldn't harm your frogs. They will consume decaying plant material and I have a number of small species in my tanks. 

However they usually don't act as a food source and if there is too much decaying material their population will explode.


----------

